
Renovagen – Instantly deploy solar power anywhere - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YuSZvaP-9U
======
kingsolmn
Interesting. Wonder what the actual feasibility of this is in terms of cost
and production process. If the math works out it could be a really good thing.
Or just another "Solar Roadways" pipe-dream. Will have to dig into this more
and see.

